

Did your prospective hires wipe their job history? - dotmanish
http://mobocube.com/post/5312332640/did-your-prospective-hires-wipe-their-job-history

======
MattLaroche
I've thought about excluding an employer from my resume. I left Google in
April, worked at another company for 6 months, didn't like it and resigned,
and started at Strava (which I'm loving) in November. I have a decision to
make: do I include or omit the 6 month job on my resume?

A resume, and a LinkedIn profile, are about getting hired while telling the
relevant truth. It's putting the relevant experience in front of the
recruiter, interviewers, and hiring team. If I feel that I didn't learn much
at the 6 month job, I may omit it - not to wipe my history, not to hide
anything, but because I may conclude it's not useful or relevant to the hiring
company.

Resumes should tell the truth. They should be trimmed to be most relevant. And
maybe that's omitting irrelevant career experience.

~~~
quanticle
A resume is a sales brochure. It is you marketing yourself. When I apply to
jobs, I edit my resume to emphasize the experience and knowledge I think makes
me most suitable for the job I'm applying for. To do otherwise would be doing
a disservice to myself.

------
Turing_Machine
If prospective hires are expected to not do this, it would seem only fair for
the potential employee to ask the company to provide a full history of all its
interactions with employees, both happy and unhappy.

